# Im coming back into reality!



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

at long last, my body feels amazing im going through a major transformation, it feels so good! its like being really high but far better, dont know wat to do but jump around and sing! good luck to all of you, hang on in there because the feeling is well worth it! trust me, God Bless such a time aswell before xmas     :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

so how did you do it? or did it just kinda happen on its own


----------



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

well its all about changing your anxious habits, ill will write how and what did in a while, but for now im just enjoying the moment! plus i got a cd personlised for sound therapy that ive been using this past wk and it stops u hearing so much and helps u tune into reality, i look at dp as a fuzzy channel that just needs to be tuned back to normal and how u do that i will tell soon..... and literary everything starts comes back with it i.e feeling emotions hearing , its fucking great!  :mrgreen:


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Well done man
But yeh please write down everything so you don't forget.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

congrats i know how great it feels!! my recovery happened on thanksgiving day. like you i just stopped analyzing and fighting my condition. that is actually the key to beating it in my opinion.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations!
Just in time for the holidays!
Enjoy yourself...we are all thinking of you....
Please be sure to come back to give us advice on how to get there too.....

Happy Holidays.
Chris


----------



## noneofya (Apr 6, 2009)

lol...he never came back.... :|


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

that doesn't give me much hope for my memory ever returning, but hopefully he recovered from the feelings of unreality.


----------

